# Lab Lovers Unite!



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey all! Post your pictures of your lab! Especially the ones that show typical lab traits!


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Love em,dogs and kids togther also is very special to me(didnt u know my daughters the "baby whisperer.lol)

Seriously though some real beautys there.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Love em,dogs and kids togther also is very special to me(didnt u know my daughters the "baby whisperer.lol)
> 
> Seriously though some real beautys there.


Lol, guess I got a little post happy!! Whoops!!

Yes, I saw your link! Your daughter is beautiful, and you're right...I love seeing dogs and kids having so much fun together!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I LOVE THE PICS!!! I love it when there are soooo many pics in a post, 10 times the fun!!!
Nessa


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

"Kitty, what kitty, I'm just smellin' the smells to be smelled here"









"Oooh , that kitty"










" Who dun shrunk my bed? Oh, it's the kitty's bed u say??"










"Wait up Charlie!!"


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

"Incominggggg"











"I got a stick, a big big stick "


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Ohhhh, I LOVE labs! They were my first dogs until I moved out on my own. Such wonderful animals! Ella, you are the most adorable puppy ever. I love the one of you curled up in the kitty bed and the pic of you and charlie coming out of the water. Jaylie, you labs are gorgeous and you are so lucky getting to take you dog into Disneyland! Here is a picture of Tilden. He is my grandparents dog and he is a retired seeing-eye dog. I think he is the smartest most well mannered dog ever! But that's just me.


















And this is a picture of my parent's lab snickers. She is getting old now, but she's still a great old girl!


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

They are all so gorgeous! Here is mine...










Um, I think that was the wrong kind of "lab", wasn't it?? LOL Sorry, I just had to!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Do lab mixes count? 
Buster









This is my new love! His name is Boomer and he's full lab and up for adoption. He's a wonderful dog and about 2-3 years old.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Patches' Pet said:


> They are all so gorgeous! Here is mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, too funny!!!

Diesel's Mama....I just love Ella and Charlie! They are both VERY beautiful! I really like the captions you put...Especially with the cat!

Volleyballgk...Aw, I love Tilden...He is very beautiful! I also love Snickers. Very cool coloring!

Teddie: Of COURSE mixes count! They're only just about the coolest "breed" out there! I love Buster. He's got great coloring! Boomer's a very handsome lab as well. I love the tiny speck of white he has on his chest.


----------



## Jennifer T. (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so glad to see so many pics in this post. These pics are really gorgeous! I love all of them.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

This was my Bailey. I only had him for 15 months but he was my baby. I love pictures of him -


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> "Kitty, what kitty, I'm just smellin' the smells to be smelled here"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bestlooking Labs ive ever seen,Ellas coat is amazing


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

My parents' Sherman (we got him back when I still lived there). He "smiles" when he's happy by tucking his front lip in to show his teeth, which is why his mouth looks funny, lol.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## puppyraiser (Mar 4, 2008)

When can we LEAVE mom? --Arturo









Say Cheese!! --Arturo









I love you, too bud... --Arturo









Being a guide dog isn't ALL work.... --Arturo


----------



## puppyraiser (Mar 4, 2008)

Silly boy --Arturo









Do I *really* have to go away, mom? --Arturo


















Ferocious Puppy --Lawrence


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Here's Eddie...


----------



## puppyraiser (Mar 4, 2008)

Sitting Pretty --Lawrence









..not sure which Daniel's more excited about his new airplane or the new puppy... --Lawrence









If I squeeze, I fit in the car seat just right!! --Lawrence









Doin what labs do best --Lawrence


----------



## puppyraiser (Mar 4, 2008)

aaaand the little lady...

If I bark at the thing in the mirror does it bark back?? --Pomona









Silly girl --Pomona









I can be nice sometimes mom, really I can. --Pomona









Happy with my Lambie --Pomona


----------



## puppyraiser (Mar 4, 2008)

And I wanted to share one video (if I can) that goes with the first picture of Pomona. 

[GOOGLEVIDEO]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6742111223790240267&hl=en[/GOOGLEVIDEO]


----------



## rappkim (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Jaylie
As I look at your pictures of your yellow lab and boys my heart is breaking. I had to put down my yellow lab Bishop this morning. He was 13 years old and helped raise my two sons who look about the age of the two boys in the photo. He was so sick but I feel so guilty. My wife slept on the floor near his bed last night so he wouldn't be alone. We went to the vet this morning and were with him as the vet put him to sleep. I wish I could talk more about him now but the tears are clouding up my vision and I can't continue. Labs are the greatest


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

This is like one of my favorite threads  Labs Labs Labs everywhere!!! I love 'em all. 


Rappkim-I'm so sorry, it's the hardest part of loving a dog.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Molly the day she came home with us last September









Cubby aka Dogzilla, 1 week before we had him put down at age 14 and right after one last swim in Lake Michigan


----------



## jchantelau (Mar 6, 2008)

Meet Rosie...










Our 5 year old Gracie with her new companion.


----------



## puppyraiser (Mar 4, 2008)

what a CUTIE!! Rosie is certainly a treasure!!!


----------



## jchantelau (Mar 6, 2008)

puppyraiser said:


> what a CUTIE!! Rosie is certainly a treasure!!!


Thanks puppyraiser, she is such a sweet girl! Pomona is a cutie too, love my labs!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

MMMMMMMM,this thread is making me think maybe Lab next for me?

My nan had a Black Lab called Jamie he lived till he was 16 years old.

My lot play with a pretty lab bitch called Cleo,and D's Mamas Ella is too pretty.

Cleo and Blake









CLEO


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## BTmomma (Dec 17, 2007)

Here is our 3 year old lab.. Nelly


----------



## BTmomma (Dec 17, 2007)

Here is Nelly after duck hunting with my husband...


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is my Duncan


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

A few more of Duncan
















And a few with brother Patrick


----------



## dcsmith (Feb 7, 2008)

Mable after a pretty good work out.


----------



## dcsmith (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## dcsmith (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't let me shame you people from posting pictures of your labs. I know mine is a beautiful example of the breed, but I'm sure yours is ok too.


----------



## dcsmith (Feb 7, 2008)

*Unbelievable*


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Unbelievable*

My Pepper...Pot.


----------

